# Question about WH-9000-C240-TU



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I've looked at various sources and Shimano's website doesn't seem to have detailed specs but I see this wheelset, like all the C35, C50, and C75 wheels uses their "OptBal" 2:1 lacing for the rear wheel which is different from the other C24 CL and TL wheels which are 2x both sides.

Does anybody know for sure if the WH-9000-C24-TU rim is ALSO offset or if they just do the OptBal and call it good? From what I can tell, the older C24-TU (7900 series) did have an offset rim (but with equal spoke count DS and NDS).


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Rear is offset like 7850 but 21 rear not 20.


----------

